# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Optician

## imatters.net

North County Eye Center is a multi-office Ophthalmology, Optometry & Optical Practice in Escondido and Poway.
We are adding to our team with a M-F role that includes amazing benefits, and continued growth. 
Our Optician/Optical Assistants work hand in hand with our Ophthalmologists providing eyewear sales and fitting and dispensing some of the best brands in eyewear.
*We offer career support including*:

Hands-on experience with state-of-the-art diagnostic technologyRobust training for fitting glasses and precisely placing prescriptions in lensesDevelopment opportunities to grow your career through customer service and sales techniques
*Benefits!*

401(k)Employee discountHealth insurancePaid time offCompensation for travel between locations as needed
*Start* with a confidential conversation - send your resume to charisse@imatters.net
_I would love to help you too, schedule a time with me!_ https://tinyurl.com/597ns6z5
imatters represents the leading eye care practices, corporations, sales, and research projects in the Nation. We have many full and part-time careers throughout the US. Lets get you connected with us whether today or in the future.
*Good careers*  start with great clients, better opportunities, where your aspirations become reality  we have those great careers. Contact us today to help you and your practices succeed. www.imatters.net

----------

